# Triple.Pack.Multi_RF_XBOX360-FRANCO_Int



## FAST6191 (Apr 26, 2011)

Several other releases to get through today but they are all getting posts.

*Triple.Pack.Multi_RF_XBOX360-FRANCO_Int*
Apparently region free.

An odd release it seems- not sure if this is internal, repack (certainly the NFO I am using for this is from a non scene release) or what but it is out there and I do not see it in any other form and it is still a release.

There have been a few like this before (most recently some of the popcap games) but here is a region free disc version of Limbo, Trials HD, & Splosion Man which depending on the person you are asking represent three of the best games on XBLA. They are arguably all quite big variations on the platformer theme- Limbo being an example of the atmosphere driven platform game genre that has seen a large number of titles made for in recent years, trials being a platform game of sorts on a motorbike (think some of the multiplayer race mario and sonic games) and splosion man being a sort of puzzle platformer (also a nice co-op mode).

*Boxart*






Had to sanitise the NFO a bit.


Spoiler: NFO





```
*******************************************************************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ XBLA.Triple.Pack.XBOX360-NoGrp
*******************************************************************************

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGeneral Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Release.....: 2011-04-19
Type.................: ISO
Platform.............: XBOX360
Region...............: Region Free
Language.............: English at least
More Info............: http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/102/102817.html
Size (packed)........: ca. 7GB
Number of Parts......: 74
Part Size............: 100MB

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Post Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is not a scene release.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A compilation pack of three popular Xbox 360 games:
Limbo, Trials HD, & Splosion Man. 

Limbo
---
Uncertain of his Sister's Fate, a Boy enters LIMBO
Giant Bomb û 5/5. 
Destructoid û 10/10. Gamespy û 5/5. EDGE û 9/10.

Trials HD
---
Fasten your helmet and unlock the full version of Trials HD. This physics-based
motorcycle game has over 50 brilliant tracks and amazing HD graphics, in two 
unique game modes. Customize your rider, unlock bikes, climb global 
leaderboards, and compete with new in-game friend-scores. With the 
level-editor, create and share an unlimited amount of new tracks. Trials HD is 
an experience you haven't seen before! 

Splosion Man
---
Unlock Splosion Man, one of the most awesome games of all time. The full version
of Splosion Man includes an unlockable premium dashboard theme, free gamerpics,
and even avatar accessories! You've sploded the rest, now splode the best. 
Splosion Man has a fifty level single-player campaign and a separate fifty 
level multiplayer cooperative campaign.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Install Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Burn the ISO and play on your iXtreme flashed 360. ISO has SSv2.
```


----------



## Gagarin (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish MS would put some more titles in it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2011)

XBOX360_Triple_Pack_XBOX360-ZRY appears to have hit as well. Same content, no idea if it will get nuked as a dupe/repack (ZRY have been around a while and are a good group).
Usual minimalist NFO from ZRY

```
XBOX360_Triple_Pack_XBOX360-ZRY

2011-04-26

REGION FREE!!
```

@Gagarin yeah that would be nice. Quite a few XBLA games have found their way onto discs of some form over the years though. The popcap stuff (I tried to cover the lot in a recent popcap games post) certainly did, Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged got released in various forms and a few other games that started out as XBLA hit the disc side of things at various points (some of the sega remakes recently, further back some of the namco stuff as Namco Museum Virtual Arcade and a bunch more I can not recall right now).


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow limbo !

im so grabbing this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for sharing fast


----------

